# salary check



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

I got an offer of 120k in Auckland.. is it sufficient for a family of 4 (housewife, 6&1 year olds)? I don't want to live a very frugal lifestyle and I want to buy a house and 2 cars?

dont mind the downpayment for the house for we have it covered. thanks


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Buying a house without residency can be impossible with the bank lending criteria. We had no problem after we got residency as our salary was about the same as yours. Existing homes require a 20% down payment. Auckland is expensive real estate. Car payments are quite high so most buy good used cars. You should be able to find one for 8 to 12 K. 

When we moved here, we wondered if we could make it as we took a 40% cut in pay. We went into grocery, appliance and other stores to research prices. We looked at rents and house prices in the different towns we considered that were near the job. We had to make adjustments but find that we live a better life style and are quite a bit happier. 

Where are you moving from?


----------



## molaboy (Sep 2, 2013)

Appreciate your reply.
We will be coming from singapore.
As far as cost of living is concern, its should almost be the same.

Did you have a hard time saving 2k/mo with that salary there?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

You can figure that 110 K salary nets approximately $6,500 a month. Probably close to $7,000 for 120K. Depending on your housing and living costs you can save $2,000 a month. We put almost that into retirement a month.


----------



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Whereabouts in Auckland did you settle? Is it a good family area?


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi. We actually live 2 hours south in the South Waikato area. It's about an hour from Tauranga or from Taupo. My husband works at a papermill .


----------

